# Wie kann ich die Programmierung von Konfiguratoren erlernen?



## Jan22 (9. Okt 2017)

Hallo. Ich mache gerade eine Weiterbildung im Bereich der Mediengestaltung und gestalte grafisch 3D Konfiguratoren wie auf der folgenden Website.

Nun möchte ich mich auch sehr gerne in die Programmierung einarbeiten? Wie fange ich damit an? Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Flown (9. Okt 2017)

Buch für die gewünschte Programmiersprache (nachdem das jetzt ein Java-Forum ist: Java) nehmen und durcharbeiten.


----------



## JuKu (9. Okt 2017)

Dem ist eig. nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Du musst eine Programmiersprache deiner Wahl kernen und im besten Fall holst du dir dafür ein gutes Buch, z.B. "Java ist auch eine Insel".


----------

